# Fossils! *warning lots of pictures!*



## Morpheus uk (Jun 23, 2007)

I also keep some other types of invertebrates though their a tad cold and dont seem to move so much, hope thier alright  

Joking aside heres another one of my hobbies, though none come close to inverts :wink:

This is only a fraction of what i have,i was bored so dusted them off for some photos, enjoy

Hers a big amonite






















Biggish Trilobite





















Another ammonite, small un this time











Heres one of my favs











Tiny trilobite











Heres half of a small ammonite






And last but not least a fish, it doest seem to respond to flake food


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow were you get those?


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2007)

Love em. Always loved fossils. That fish one is very neat.


----------



## Asa (Jun 23, 2007)

Why did you put warning in your title? Also, we ignorant people in America, do not know how big 5 pence is.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2007)

> Why did you put warning in your title? Also, we ignorant people in America, do not know how big 5 pence is.


Warning is for those people on a slow connection like dial up. Though I find them annoying as well and doubt many people still use dial up internet.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah what Rick said.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 23, 2007)

Get them from here and there, sometimes fossile shops but more often up markets, one stall had box fulld of ammonits for a fiver!, id say guess a 5p has a cm ish diamter


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

nice i have some small fossils. :roll:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 1, 2007)

maaaaaaaaan, i love fossils!

i remeber going to a lobby and they had all these fossils that looked like giant lancelets, totally. awsome. 8)


----------

